

Zap: Payments for the universe - sjtgraham
http://paywithzap.com/

======
sjtgraham
Ok so I submitted this with the title "What are your tactics for landing page
conversion? I'm trying novelty" hoping to get feedback on my approach and
start a conversation around general tactics. Unfortunately someone with admin
changed the title to "Zap: Payments for the universe".

This was also intended as an experiment to how an extremely sceptical audience
would react to such a spartan page with a novel visual effect as a
differentiator. Now the experiment has effectively been torpedoed by this
change, and now looks super corny.

Hopefully this comment gets enough up votes to stay reasonably visible so the
community know what is up.

~~~
racbart
There's a tiny chance that I use some _throwaway_ email just to see what's
next, knowing your original title. Without knowing that, there's no chance - I
simply ignore a meaningless and containing zero information page which asks
for my email.

So this could be a test _only_ if people wouldn't know that, so the title
change did you some good.

~~~
sjtgraham
Apart from simultaneous banishment this from the front page. Net bad.

------
agscala
Looks cool, but the ultimate tactic for landing page conversion is _actually
having content_.

Why bother with a empty landing page like this? Would it really be so bad to
wait a little until this company actually has something to show for itself?

~~~
sjtgraham
Thanks for the feedback. I want to address your point now, but I'm going to
wait a moment for a reason that I will explain at the same time.

------
bkanber
I don't want to put my email address into something without first knowing what
it is.

~~~
sjtgraham
Entirely valid, and I appreciate that. How often in general do you enter your
email into a landing page, even when you have very comprehensive information
about the nascent product in question?

~~~
jc4p
I routinely sign up for e-mail lists if it's a product I'm interested in and
want to know more about in the future. A text box in front of a slogan and a
cool background? Not so much.

------
TomGullen
I don't like it at all. Don't even know what I'm supposed to be looking at.
Why would I give my email address?

------
lux
If your tagline is "Payments for the Universe", does that mean it'll be
available outside of the US?

~~~
sjtgraham
Yes!

~~~
lux
Awesome! Signed up to be notified, would love more options to open up here in
Canada :)

~~~
excid3
This is why you should have content on the page.

------
ZanderEarth32
I know this looks cool and all but what about including more information below
the fold? It wouldn't interrupt the cool design and would give more
information to folks like me who don't just sign up for every service for the
hell of it.

The lack of information conveys a lack of product, regardless of how true that
might be. No screenshots, no information on features, not even a contact or
Twitter. I'd really rather get more information before I start getting emails
about the service. This is especially true when there are already viable
options like PayPal and Stripe, where I can go and find full feature lists.

------
sismoc
Hmmmm, email harvesting as a substitute for products/services.

------
DoubeMalt
I'd love a great payment service that works outside of the USA. But without at
least a bit of an outline this could as well be a email harvesting operation.

------
kaolinite
Oh god it's working.. I want to put my email in, just in case something
happens. But er, I'm not going to. I need more info about the service first
:-)

------
andrew_wc_brown
Haha I thought it was a search bar. When you visit the page the text field
already has focus so I had no idea I was suppose to type an email.

~~~
sjtgraham
Thanks. What browser are you using?

------
jdevonport
Wonderful, mysterious... I really like it!

------
petermk
Was hoping it would go into warp when I entered my email. Was disappointed.
Thankfully I used a fake email.

~~~
sjtgraham
Wow, that's a great idea! Do you mind if I implement that?

~~~
petermk
No

------
ArekDymalski
For any finance-related company the most important thing is trust. Are you
sure you can build it this way?

------
pknerd
I really don't get why this post come on front page of HN and what am I
learning from the site.

------
ldn_tech_exec1
this is genius, love how stars in the nearfield are moving faster. this is
straight dope.

------
carlsednaoui
Would have loved to see more than moving stars and a signup box.

